
The Sad, Beautiful Fact That We're All Going To Miss Almost Everything - misham
http://www.npr.org/blogs/monkeysee/2011/04/19/135508305/the-sad-beautiful-fact-that-were-all-going-to-miss-almost-everything
======
misham
I'm curious what the community thinks about this especially as entrepreneurs
and developers/designers.

I spend a huge portion of my time learning new languages, tools and
technologies that fitting in fiction/non-fiction books that do not directly
relate to building a business or learning a new technology is extremely
difficult. (e.g. I've been reading a US history book for a couple of months
now)

I'm sure people on HN have interests in a large variety of topics, what do you
do to cover all of those topics? Or __do__ you cover all of those interests at
all?

Do you just pick a couple of interests and stick to them or do you dabble in
many different ones and only dive in deeper if you get "bitten"?

